# snow around the country



## Donald (Nov 28, 2010)

even one picture of three surfers in newquay



http://mail.dailymail.co.uk/go.asp?/bDML001/m9BOCO/qRTXLO/u6B2H4/xEJEMG2


----------



## Flutterby (Nov 28, 2010)

Enjoyed those pics, sad story about the man and his dog though.


----------



## Steff (Nov 28, 2010)

sad story, theres been a few stories in the news lately about men jumping in water to save there dogs life but instead lose there own and the dog comes out unscaved x


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Nov 28, 2010)

This was the scene from my front garden at 10am this morning. There's been a good couple of inches since then, and we're forecast more snow for most of the night and into tomorrow 

We couldn't get the car out of the garage, so had to walk to get our grocery shopping. It was like a scene from Home Alone on the way back - we were waiting for the bottom to fall out of one of the bags!

I work 30 miles away, don't know if I'll make it tomorrow or not!

And it's only November


----------



## HelenP (Nov 28, 2010)

Awwww, still no snow for us, here in Surrey. 

xx


----------



## Donald (Nov 28, 2010)

HelenP said:


> Awwww, still no snow for us, here in Surrey.
> 
> xx



we could try and send some of ours if you like we have more then enough to go around.


----------



## HelenP (Nov 28, 2010)

Yes please!!  

xx


----------



## Hazel (Nov 28, 2010)

Emma, East Kilbride looks exactly the same

Great for kids - but murder for motorists

HATE IT!


----------



## katie (Nov 28, 2010)

I really dont want any snow, and I'm hating this cold weather 
We had a dusting on friday, but luckily that was it!


----------



## Freddie99 (Nov 29, 2010)

Still not a sausage here. Had a light dusting of it on Sunday owing to a lovely sea breeze moving clouds on, if not we'd have had a few inches by now. I would definitely like some.

Tom


----------



## Caroline (Nov 29, 2010)

No snow for us in London either. I was hoping we'd get a decent snow fall, I wasn't going to have the double struggle of a tube strike and snow so had planned to stay home if iti had snowed.


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Nov 29, 2010)

Woke to nearly 2 feet of the stuff this morning. Got out of my street on foot, with great difficulty, took one look at the uncleared main road and turned round again.

It's just started snowing heavily AGAIN.



I'll go for a wee walk later and get some photos. It's pretty spectacular!


----------



## Monica (Nov 29, 2010)

Emma, this is exactly what it looks like here too!


----------



## HelenM (Nov 29, 2010)

We had quite a lot of snow over the weekend here in SW  France. This pic from the local paper shows why we didn't go to see Harry Potter (might still be able to go tommorow though )


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Nov 29, 2010)

A word of advice - do NOT go out if your area looks like this! Nearly got my wellies stuck, & because the walk took much longer than expected I started to lose the feeling in my finger & toes, then hands & feet, then my calves and lower arms...!


----------



## Flutterby (Nov 29, 2010)

It is forecast here tomorrow, don't really like it as we live on a hill and whichever way you try to get to the shops you either struggle to get up the slopes or slide right down them.  Think I will have to stay in and just take photos of it!


----------



## Flutterby (Nov 29, 2010)

Lovely pictures Emma but good advice too!


----------



## cazscot (Nov 29, 2010)

It has just taken me two hours to get home from uni (should take me one) and I fell and landed on my bad shoulder so it is now killing me  (why could I not have landed on my more than ample posterier  .  The most annoying thing is the class was curtailed and only lasted 35 mins!!!!  So I spent 3 hours 45 mins today travelling for a 35 min class grrrr .


----------



## topcat123 (Nov 29, 2010)

i love your piccies i hope you had something nice and hot to defrost yourself when you got home 
i went out with my other half and ended up helping some of our neighbours move their cars so that we could get out of the street and my hands and feet went numb also


----------



## Freddie99 (Nov 29, 2010)

Ok I am moving to Scotland later on in life with snow like that! We've been freezing ourselves here in Brighton yet have nothing to show for it. Snow starved southerner here.


----------



## Steff (Nov 29, 2010)

Emma are you in bare feet there??


----------



## newbs (Nov 29, 2010)

Loads of snow down here in Cornwall too, my boss insists on going to work in all weathers though so had to leave home with 6 yr old and 16 month old at 7.30am this morning to get to my mum's (couple of miles) a lot of which I had to do on foot.  My car got stuck so couldn't drive to work so called my boss who decided to come pick me up - in his fiat coupe!!!  We got to work and he dropped me part way back to mum's at 5pm so I could get kids then part drive home before walking the rest of the way.  So glad to be home - now it's all frozen so guess it'll be much of the same story again tomorrow.  

Go away snow, please!


----------



## Jennywren (Nov 29, 2010)

No snow here in London although it is VERY cold , heating full on brrrrrr


----------



## HelenP (Nov 29, 2010)

TomH said:


> We've been freezing ourselves here ... yet have nothing to show for it. Snow starved southerner here.



DITTO

 

xx


----------



## am64 (Nov 29, 2010)

forecaste is for snow tonight out here in  the woods .....this time last week id been swimming in caribbean sea ...


----------



## ThunderBolt (Nov 30, 2010)

Bugger... It's just landed in Wogdin, Manchester. 

That's me housebound for the foreseeable!


----------



## Freddie99 (Nov 30, 2010)

At last! Brighton has some snow. That's me pleased and my housemates when they wake up probably. Looks like I'm living in jumpers today and the heating will be on all day hahaha!

Tom


----------



## Jennywren (Nov 30, 2010)

I spoke too soon yesterday  we now have snow and its soooooooooo cold


----------



## Northerner (Nov 30, 2010)

Nothing here in Southampton yet!


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Nov 30, 2010)

More snow overnight. Today I can barely get past the garden gate - I just sink into the snow and don't have the leg power to pull my feet out again!

Just phoned work - my boss couldn't get in today, but 2 of my other colleagues somehow managed. Apparently there are hardly any academics there either, so I don't feel quite so guilty now!

It's snowing right now, and more forecast for today, tonight & tomorrow.


----------



## Freddie99 (Nov 30, 2010)

We've got some snow here now and it's getting a bit heavier. More forecast too. Tell you what Emma, want to swap homes for the moment as my other half does like a bit of snow? 

Tom


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Nov 30, 2010)

TomH said:


> We've got some snow here now and it's getting a bit heavier. More forecast too. Tell you what Emma, want to swap homes for the moment as my other half does like a bit of snow?
> 
> Tom



Deal! I'm going crazy here cooped up in my one-bedroom flat!


----------



## Freddie99 (Nov 30, 2010)

bigpurpleduck said:


> Deal! I'm going crazy here cooped up in my one-bedroom flat!



Cool! I'll be building an igloo near your flat if I become too much for the other half lol. If you want someone to chatter to over the day I'll send you my MSN details in a PM.

Tom


----------



## shiv (Nov 30, 2010)

Emma! Too much snow for you?!

I don't think most of what we are getting is settling  but it's pretty to watch.

Sling those MSN details my way if you are holed up!


----------



## purpleshadez (Nov 30, 2010)

Stupid snow! There wasn't much of it yesterday, but this morning there was over 3 inches of the stuff! 

I normally love the snow but I am moving house on Saturday and we've been waiting since August to complete. I really don't think I could take any more delays without going a tad bonkers!!!


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Nov 30, 2010)

Tom & Shiv - MSN is a fab idea, but I don't have a hotmail account! Facebook? I think I already have you, Shiv - I'll go look for Tom shortly


----------



## shiv (Nov 30, 2010)

I've just written on your wall. Just fyi, I think you can use MSN with other email accounts these days...I could be wrong though!


----------



## Freddie99 (Nov 30, 2010)

You can definitely use MSN with other accounts, I'm sure a few friends do it. For my Facebook look on Shiv's profile for Tom Hreben, probably Eastbourne College network. 

Tom


----------



## HelenP (Nov 30, 2010)

YESSSSS!!  We have snow!!  Yippeeeee!  (we-e-e-ell, I don't have to go out til tomorrow, so it's DEFinitely a case of "I'm alright Jack" !!)

Hope it doesn't cause TOO much chaos for those who DO have to go about their normal business.

xx


----------



## Jennywren (Nov 30, 2010)

Just had a nightmare journey , what normally would be a 20 minute ride on the bus to see my sister took 2 hrs and 20 minutes !!!!! waited an hour for bus then along route another bus driver was susposed to take over and didnt turn up so driver chucked us all of bus and from there we had to walk home  going of for some tomato soup and a roll to heat myself up


----------



## cazscot (Nov 30, 2010)

I made it to the Desmond course and back (see other thread) but a journey that should have taken 10-15 mins on the bus took 1hr 15mins!  

My cat was determined to go out in it.  But couldnt even walk through it she ended up doing a bunny hop through the snow.  Needless to say she came back after a few mins!


----------



## Steff (Nov 30, 2010)

What a great piccy 

my uncle cant get out the front door at the minute the snow from the roof fell and theres 18 inches!!


----------



## sofaraway (Nov 30, 2010)

Had a stressful journey in today don't like driving in the snow. Has snowed all day here in Essex. Managed to shut early and get home,


----------



## FM001 (Nov 30, 2010)

I can see this snow lasting well into the new year, just come in from work and it's bitterly cold outside!


----------



## Flutterby (Nov 30, 2010)

"My cat was determined to go out in it.  But couldnt even walk through it she ended up doing a bunny hop through the snow.  Needless to say she came back after a few mins!"

Love the picture Carol, Mr Sparkle goes a bit mad in the snow but he doesn't stay out long either!


----------



## Flutterby (Nov 30, 2010)

Two snow poems on my blog, one called "Crazy Winter" for those who hate it and one called "The first snow of the season" for Tom and others who love it!!


----------



## topcat123 (Nov 30, 2010)

pllease toby dont say that... snow for a month or so how will we get to the shops for our supplies  who would be able to get through to deliver to the shops if the snow keeps going


----------



## Northerner (Nov 30, 2010)

Flutterby said:


> Two snow poems on my blog, one called "Crazy Winter" for those who hate it and one called "The first snow of the season" for Tom and others who love it!!



Loved your poems Karen!


----------



## Estellaa (Nov 30, 2010)

fun of snow, was suppose to go to london today to go to a concert alas i didn't think it was a good idea just incase they decided to close down the tracks :/





however, i do like a bit of snow bad thing is i have two days off college now shall be stuck inside cold and bored :/


----------



## Northerner (Nov 30, 2010)

Aw, I'm sorry you've had to miss your concert Estellaa


----------



## Flutterby (Nov 30, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Loved your poems Karen!



Thank you!


----------



## margie (Nov 30, 2010)

Sorry about your concert Estellaa.

We had a smattering of snow overnight - hopefully it won't be much more than that. Early in the year there was loads of snow and the buses were sliding everywhere and were taken off for more than two days.


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Dec 1, 2010)

Another 6 inches or so overnight. Can't even open my garden gate this morning. Seriously in the huff with the weatherman now!


----------



## Freddie99 (Dec 1, 2010)

It's started to settle in Brighton and it's still coming down. Been told to expect about six inches by tomorrow. Heavy stuff forecast for the afternoon. Nothing compared to what Emma has got though. We're amused for now...

Tom


----------



## twinnie (Dec 1, 2010)

bigpurpleduck said:


> Another 6 inches or so overnight. Can't even open my garden gate this morning. Seriously in the huff with the weatherman now!



me too kids school is closed again i am in north lanarkshire


----------



## topcat123 (Dec 1, 2010)

i didnt send my son into school on monday and tuesday his school closesd on monday at 2pm and tuesday 12pm his school is officialy closed today and he is bored and driving me batty 
my other half is venturing out today to get to the doc to collect his scrip i wonder if he would get there


----------



## twinnie (Dec 1, 2010)

well i am snowed it cant get out sooooo bored


----------



## Flutterby (Dec 1, 2010)

It's falling thick and fast here today, OH on a late (3.30-8.30pm) and no lift available to night.  Reckon he will be getting a taxi home rather than waiting an hour for the bus!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 1, 2010)

A friend of mine was supposed to be taking her two sons to Lapland today from Gatwick  Now won't be flying till tomorrow at the earliest - seems strange that a plane can land in LAPLAND but not take off from southern England


----------



## margie (Dec 1, 2010)

They said that the snow was falling to fast to clear the runways.

I am not sure what happens in the Frozen North - does it get to a point where the snow does not melt but it's too cold for more to fall, or maybe they have heated runways. It might be cost-effective in some Scandinavian countries but not here.

We have had a couple of flutters of snow today - but very little. Fortunately the council have put a grit bin at the end of the road, as it can be nigh on impossible to get out of the road if the corner gets icy, and of course no side-streets are gritted.


----------



## Pigeon (Dec 1, 2010)

Are any other Northern-dwellers getting annoyed with the BBC news? It's all "STOP THE PRESS!! SNOW IN THE SOUTH!!!!!" when we've got 10 inches in Newcastle and there's more in Scotland and we've just been getting on with it for a week....


----------



## HelenP (Dec 1, 2010)

Awwwww.  Yesterday's news, I took it anyway, sounded as if they were taking the P out of us down south, with phrases such as "The South East has come to a standstill after one day of what those in the north have had to put up with for the last week" - I heard that MORE than once, lol.

Our snow was starting to melt this morning, but as the day got colder and colder, it just froze.  Apparently we're due more heavy snowfall until Sunday!

xx


----------



## HelenP (Dec 1, 2010)

Northerner said:


> A friend of mine was supposed to be taking her two sons to Lapland today from Gatwick  Now won't be flying till tomorrow at the earliest - seems strange that a plane can land in LAPLAND but not take off from southern England



I guess my sister was lucky yesterday - she flew out to Madeira (I'm hardly jealous at all!) yesterday morning from Gatwick.  There HAD been heavy snow overnight, but I spose it was easier to clear the runways in the morning.......

xx


----------



## Pigeon (Dec 1, 2010)

Look North have gone totally over the top the other way. Don't think there is any other news apart from snow in the North East! 

Best turn the telly off before I throw something at it!


----------



## katie (Dec 1, 2010)

We dont have snow ploughs in the south though!

Still no settled snow here, whoop.


----------



## cazscot (Dec 1, 2010)

It is now getting really cold in Glasgow.  The slush is turning to ice   My local co-op has no fresh fruit left (except apples) and no carrots, sweed, brocolli or bread .  I have to exams next week in uni (Tuesday and Thursday) and worried about making it in!  One of the girls in the class comes all the way up from Dumfries and plenty of others come from far and wide...


----------



## lucy123 (Dec 1, 2010)

Is it worth talking to Uni Carol, to see if they have a contingency plan?


----------



## twinnie (Dec 1, 2010)

cazscot said:


> It is now getting really cold in Glasgow.  The slush is turning to ice   My local co-op has no fresh fruit left (except apples) and no carrots, sweed, brocolli or bread .  I have to exams next week in uni (Tuesday and Thursday) and worried about making it in!  One of the girls in the class comes all the way up from Dumfries and plenty of others come from far and wide...



 i feel your pain i am in north lanarkshire and its still b*****y snowing arrrrggghhh have been stuck in the house all day 
fingers crossed for next week that you can get to do your exams xxxx

just checked the north lanarkshire twitter page 5 to 10 cm of snow expected in the next 24 hours


----------



## lucy123 (Dec 1, 2010)

Anybody else finding the snow - and who gets it rather weird.
I can drive 20 mins in different directions and hardly anything...
Spoke to a friend yesterday before going to see her and asked what the best route was due to road conditions - she thought I was barmy!
It took me an hour and a half to get there - then she had hardly any snow!

After 3 attempts today, finally got out of my area and made it to work - where there was  hardly any snow - it took 2 hours though for a  20 min journey!

What is happening!


----------



## Hazel (Dec 1, 2010)

I don't understand - why every year we hold our hold our hands up - SNOW!!!

It's winter - we get snow every year - so why can't the authorities do something to prevent this chaos.

We have not had bins emptied for over a week - as the bin lorry can't get into the estate, cos the streets have not been gritted.

Businesses are losing millions - staff can't get to work - deliveries can't be  made, etc, etc

I live at the top of a hill and there is now at least a good 12 inches os snow, so I have been hibernating - luckily my freezer/fridge were well stocked.


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Dec 1, 2010)

Hazel said:


> I don't understand - why every year we hold our hold our hands up - SNOW!!!
> 
> It's winter - we get snow every year - so why can't the authorities do something to prevent this chaos.
> 
> ...



Much the same here.

No bread to be found within a 50-mile radius!

I'm a bit worried about the pharmacies not getting deliveries... What if I run out of strips or, worse, insulin?! 

Apparently we've to get more snow overnight tonight but it's to get lighter from tomorrow onwards... But with daytime highs -6 celsius right into next week, the 2 feet we have right now isn't going anywhere fast...

*GO. AWAY.*


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 1, 2010)

Hazel said:


> I don't understand - why every year we hold our hold our hands up - SNOW!!!
> 
> It's winter - we get snow every year - so why can't the authorities do something to prevent this chaos.
> 
> ...



It's still a bit of a novelty for us English-types. 

I distinctly remember moving to Sheffield in 1985 and don't remember very much snow right up to 2000. Whenever it did snow, it was usually gone in 24 to 48hrs. After 2000, I lived in South Bucks and only remember one snow fall of consequence before the recent bad winters.


----------



## katie (Dec 1, 2010)

Heavy snow is now predicted for midnight here. So there might be about an inch by the morning


----------



## cazscot (Dec 1, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> Is it worth talking to Uni Carol, to see if they have a contingency plan?



Thanks Lucy, will phone the uni in the morning.  Would be delighted if they postponed the exams  but I doubt very much they would.  Considering some of the other unis and all Glasgow schools were closed today and ours wasnt 



twinnie said:


> i feel your pain i am in north lanarkshire and its still b*****y snowing arrrrggghhh have been stuck in the house all day
> fingers crossed for next week that you can get to do your exams xxxx
> 
> just checked the north lanarkshire twitter page 5 to 10 cm of snow expected in the next 24 hours



Yep Twinnie, it is now snowing heavily here...


One of the girls emailed the course tutor and was told "don't get ahead of yourself, the weather might have cleared up by exam time" oh that was helpful NOT


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Dec 1, 2010)

katie said:


> Heavy snow is now predicted for midnight here. So there might be about an inch by the morning



*Is jealous*

An inch!! We're closer to 20


----------



## am64 (Dec 1, 2010)

slight dusting here ...why couldnt it have been last week they closed gatwick ...i could have had another week in Tobago !!!


----------



## cazscot (Dec 1, 2010)

Hazel said:


> I don't understand - why every year we hold our hold our hands up - SNOW!!!
> 
> It's winter - we get snow every year - so why can't the authorities do something to prevent this chaos.
> 
> ...



Couldnt agree more Hazel, places like Canada/Alaska cope with it every year!  But one bit of snow and this country grinds to a halt!  We havent had a gritter either, the council tell us it cant get up and down the hill but strangly the bin lorry did manage it today ...


----------



## grahams mum (Dec 1, 2010)

also graham school is close tomorrow i cannot remember to never been off school because of the snow in italy and not for 30 cm we used to have also a metre or more and no problem with the car for me today (i love my xc70 volvo)


----------



## shiv (Dec 1, 2010)

Brighton is covered in snow, and it's still coming down! There's a good 5 or 6 inches of the stuff, and it's not slowing down as yet.












I appreciate people are getting way worse than this, but Brighton has almost come to a standstill.


----------



## katie (Dec 2, 2010)

I'd say we have about a cm and no more coming down at the moment


----------



## Jennywren (Dec 2, 2010)

Had quite a bit of snow during night and still snowing now , just waiting for a text from the nursery to see if we are open today . We was yesterday which i couldnt quite understand because my 18 year olds son college was shut and my 12 year olds school was shut ,yet the nursery where at 0-4 year old  the children are more vunerable and should not be out in freezing conditions was open !!!!!!!


----------



## topcat123 (Dec 2, 2010)

its after 6am in the morning waiting for north lanarkshire council to let us know whats school open and closed today ??? cant figure out why its has to be a day to day base for the amount of snow we've got not that he made it to school all week and i cant see thursday and friday making a difference...


----------



## twinnie (Dec 2, 2010)

topcat123 said:


> its after 6am in the morning waiting for north lanarkshire council to let us know whats school open and closed today ??? cant figure out why its has to be a day to day base for the amount of snow we've got not that he made it to school all week and i cant see thursday and friday making a difference...



hi there  just checked the north lanarkshire web page no schools are opened today another day off for my kids


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Dec 2, 2010)

Shiv - hurrah!! What's it like this morning?

Another couple of inches overnight here. It's not getting warm enough at any point in the day for it to even start thawing, so what was soft, mushy snow yesterday is now lethal, jagged ice - with 2 inches of fresh snow on top. I'll break a bone if I try to go out.

The forecast says the snow should stop around midday, but temperatures won't get above freezing for the next few days. So it looks like I'm going to be cooped up until at least the beginning of next week, if not longer.

Fed. Up.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 2, 2010)

Grrrrr!!!! No run for me today


----------



## Steff (Dec 2, 2010)

Im just pig sick of it , now with no heating to boot i really could scream


----------



## katie (Dec 2, 2010)

omg I'm soo annoyed  I neeeeded to get paid today but can't get in to work. Stupid snow, stupid countryside!

I might start up a snow plough business


----------



## katie (Dec 2, 2010)

Steffie said:


> Im just pig sick of it , now with no heating to boot i really could scream



I feel for you Steff  Hope you manage to keep warm X


----------



## bev (Dec 2, 2010)

katie said:


> omg I'm soo annoyed  I neeeeded to get paid today but can't get in to work. Stupid snow, stupid countryside!
> 
> I might start up a snow plough business



Hi Katie,
Is it too far to walk.Bev


----------



## katie (Dec 2, 2010)

bev said:


> Hi Katie,
> Is it too far to walk.Bev



No it isn't, under normal conditions. It's about 4 miles, I was walking there before it got so cold. But I feel it might take me too long in this weather. Hoping to walk in tomorrow, will get up extra early.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Dec 2, 2010)

we were told yesterday that snow is no excuse for us not to get to work :/ so i'm having to walk it...but it means i get to wear my wellies. I doubt many will be in, i've already seen colleagues on facebook saying their cars are stuck and can't get in...


----------



## katie (Dec 2, 2010)

Don't worry sam, they'll have to take it as holiday anyway and it's not the best way to spend your holiday days!

My dad is apparently going to a doctors appointment in a bit. Interested in knowing how he's going to get there if I can't get to work...


----------



## shiv (Dec 2, 2010)

Still snowing in Brighton! There's been another couple of inches overnight.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Dec 2, 2010)

I hate the snow, or at least when I need to hike through it.......


Looks good though.....


----------



## katie (Dec 2, 2010)

I want to take some pics, just need a camera!

It's amazing how much snow has gathered on the leaves on the plants outside.


----------



## vince13 (Dec 2, 2010)

Quite a fall of snow down here in Somerset this morning.  Just been over to Tesco (on foot) and there are very few people shopping, so it was an easy ride round the aisles and now I'm home in the warm.  We are having a new gas fire fitted today - just in time for snuggling up round tonight.

Keep safe and warm everyone - take care of yourselves.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Dec 2, 2010)

That pic was off my phone last night on the way home, just emailed it to myself then uploaded.......


----------



## katie (Dec 2, 2010)

I forgot about my phone camera


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Dec 2, 2010)

vince13 said:


> Quite a fall of snow down here in Somerset this morning.  Just been over to Tesco (on foot) and there are very few people shopping, so it was an easy ride round the aisles and now I'm home in the warm.  We are having a new gas fire fitted today - just in time for snuggling up round tonight.
> 
> Keep safe and warm everyone - take care of yourselves.



ooooooooooo.........enjoy the new fire...........love it.......


----------



## katie (Dec 2, 2010)

Snow pictures!











Poor little horsies


----------



## Freddie99 (Dec 2, 2010)

I've got a foot of snow in my road and back garden. Making a snow man is the plan for later on...


----------



## smile4loubie (Dec 2, 2010)

some from my area


----------



## grahams mum (Dec 2, 2010)

hi we have been out since 12 we have donne a polar bear and now (graham) is playing with my next door neighbour boys indoor i am completly exausted


----------



## topcat123 (Dec 2, 2010)

hi twinie just been on the north lanarkshire website schools closed again tomorrow and plans to open at normal times on monday.... no need to get up early tomorrow been checking both real radio website also cant wait until monday and things go back to normal...there is only so much a stroppy teen can do before the either gets on your nerves or hybernate in bedroom with an x box ....i do love him honest


----------



## twinnie (Dec 2, 2010)

topcat123 said:


> hi twinie just been on the north lanarkshire website schools closed again tomorrow and plans to open at normal times on monday.... no need to get up early tomorrow been checking both real radio website also cant wait until monday and things go back to normal...there is only so much a stroppy teen can do before the either gets on your nerves or hybernate in bedroom with an x box ....i do love him honest



thanks xxxx my two havent been in all week there are driving me up the wall lol in work tonite so no lie in for me


----------



## Estellaa (Dec 2, 2010)

my sister decided to attack me today with snowballs,such a cheeky so and so ^^


----------



## Northerner (Dec 2, 2010)

Estellaa said:


> my sister decided to attack me today with snowballs,such a cheeky so and so ^^



Awww bless!  I hope you were ruthless in your counter attack!


----------



## Estellaa (Dec 2, 2010)

oh yes, i threw a snowball at her face and she burst into tears.
i got told off, which i found quite amusing as i'm taller than my mother and i was just like, yeh i'm going to get you with a snowball aswell


----------



## shiv (Dec 2, 2010)

Awww she's so cute!


----------



## Jennywren (Dec 3, 2010)

Bless , she looks very much like you


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Dec 3, 2010)

No more snow overnight here - hurrah! But it was -10 overnight  So the snow isn't shifting, and now we have major problems with ice.

At least I don't have to feel guilty about work tomorrow and the next day! Hopefully the council can clear more roads & pavements if we don't get much more snow over the weekend.


----------



## Donald (Dec 3, 2010)

Yesterday went down the to the shops and found they had closed the main street to cars except Delivery trucks to clear the snow hope there is no more its so cold even the icicles have icicles.


----------



## Donald (Dec 3, 2010)

OCH No More it sounds it here till Christmas

http://www.eveningexpress.co.uk/Article.aspx/2037841


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Dec 3, 2010)

Donald said:


> OCH No More it sounds it here till Christmas
> 
> http://www.eveningexpress.co.uk/Article.aspx/2037841



'Til Christmas? 

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

The link's not working - think the site is down  But I'm not sure I want to read the article anyway!


----------



## shiv (Dec 3, 2010)

Bright sunshine here - so it's just going to melt and freeze overnight. GREAT.


----------



## martindt1606 (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm missing out...............

We've had no more than an inch of snow.

My daughters are extremely p****d off that they have had to go to school all week.  

Even worse my eldest had to run in the Borough Schools Cross Country having hoped it would be cancelled by the Health and Safety Jobsworths.  But no the course was fine not even too icy to run.

Not even becoming Hillingdon Borough Schools Champion Years 10 & 11 was enough to bring a smile to her face....


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Dec 3, 2010)

Thats strange...............

Well, the chances of more snow is high, right up until christmas............so some cozy days infront of the telly might not be that far away..........


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Dec 3, 2010)

The forecast is assuring us that we won't have more snow today.

*It's been snowing all afternoon.*


----------



## shiv (Dec 3, 2010)

Oh Emma! Are you getting post?


----------



## Northerner (Dec 3, 2010)

martindt1606 said:


> I'm missing out...............
> 
> We've had no more than an inch of snow.
> 
> ...



Congratulations to your daughter Martin!


----------



## Donald (Dec 3, 2010)

bigpurpleduck said:


> 'Til Christmas?
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
> 
> The link's not working - think the site is down  But I'm not sure I want to read the article anyway!



try these click the right hand eagh of pic

http://www.eveningexpress.co.uk/ShowGallery.aspx/Snow_and_ice_cause_chaos_in_Aberdeen


----------



## cazscot (Dec 3, 2010)

It has started raining up here so hopefully that will start to clear the snow...


----------



## Freddie99 (Dec 3, 2010)

Ours has happily turned into ice and has now rendered the hill to my house lethal. I'll still be heading to the local Wetherspoons tomorrow morning to see a friend!


----------



## HelenP (Dec 3, 2010)

We've had no more snow here, but none's melted either!!  Sub zero temps overnight will ensure it's an ice rink out there tomorrow.

Haven't been out since Tuesday Morning, when I walked round to the hairdresser's.  I'm sure once outside my road it'll be clear as a bell (usually the way it is) but I from my windows, it's a white wonderland out there!! 

Will have to venture out tomorrow, as we're running out of, of all things, loo rolls, lol. 

xx


----------



## Northerner (Dec 4, 2010)

Well, a lot of the snow went last night, but it's just left the compacted ice on the pavements and roads, which is even worse than s**ding snow! Grrr!!!


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Dec 4, 2010)

Drum roll.................

WE HAVE THAW!!!!!!


----------



## Freddie99 (Dec 4, 2010)

We have been having a thaw too! Good. I'm not confined to the house anymore!


----------



## Jennywren (Dec 4, 2010)

Yep thawing out in London too , Surprisingly lots of people out shopping , quite a lot of slippery ice although i must say The London Borough of Greenwich have been Top Banana in gritting all the roads


----------



## katie (Dec 4, 2010)

After strangely huge amounts of rain last night (how did it suddenly rain after a day of -4 degrees??) the snow has mostly gone. Haven't been out on the roads yet so not sure if they are still icey, but the rain was crazy!


----------



## cazscot (Dec 4, 2010)

Started to thaw a wee bit here as well.  But the pavements are just like sheets of ice...  Managed to clear my stairs and path and scrape all the ice/snow off the car.  Drove to my weigh in and then to ASDA and spend ?80  but have fresh fruit and veg, milk, bread, porridge, cerial etc...  So should be okay for a while.


----------



## Estellaa (Dec 4, 2010)

been raining ere  all slushy and horrible but still freezing!
now i can do some xmas shopping woop!


----------



## HelenP (Dec 4, 2010)

Can;t believe how quickly it's all melting!  Mind you, it was 7 degrees earlier!!

But the downside - the Tesco shop was an ABsolute NIGHTmare!!  And that's from someone who LOVES supermarket shopping!!

xx


----------



## topcat123 (Dec 6, 2010)

ok back to square one again *snow snow and more beebing snow* tried
 sending my boy to school today by 10 am and never made it .....so another day stuck at home according to real radio website school closed till wednesday grumble grumble no point in grumbling cant do anything about it.


hope everyone is well and keeping warm


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 6, 2010)

HelenP said:


> Can;t believe how quickly it's all melting!  Mind you, it was 7 degrees earlier!!
> 
> But the downside - the Tesco shop was an ABsolute NIGHTmare!!  And that's from someone who LOVES supermarket shopping!!
> 
> xx



Wow!, That's positively spring like. It's still below freezing here and expected to get colder still overnight, around -10c. Mind you, Aunty said that's what it would be last night and we hit -17c according to our thermometer which I checked at 2am on my way to the kitchen for more tea.


----------



## HelenP (Dec 6, 2010)

AlisonM said:


> Wow!, That's positively spring like.



Well, it was obviously a 'one day only' deal, cos today it's been hovering between -1 and -2 degrees (I know that's nowhere near what you guys have up North and in Scotland) and freezing fog all the way down to my daughter's in Hampshire this morning, and again coming home this evening.

xx


----------



## margie (Dec 6, 2010)

It took me 20 minutes to defrost the car yesterday. I unlocked the door and couldn't open it, it was frozen shut, had to get the de-icer out, and the ice on the windows was very thick.

Today we have had a few flurrys of snow - not a lot and freezing fog.


----------



## katie (Dec 6, 2010)

This weather is completely crazy. It went from -4 in the day time to raining at night and then a daytime temperature of +7.  Now today it's back to 0 degrees and we're supposed to be getting snow again soon. NOOO, bring back 7 degrees


----------



## Estellaa (Dec 6, 2010)

well it's really icy here, and my friend ben nearly went flying this morning.
although so did i on the way home haha i had to use him for support didn't fancy a trip on the floor ^^
go away ice ??


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Dec 6, 2010)

i live in central scotland and the weather today has been hell!

cars r jut abandoned everywhere and people have been walking from town to town trying to get home!!

feel sorry for all these poor souls  xx


----------

